# Bay Princess ?



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone have # or web address for Bay Princess?


----------



## PhillyO (May 24, 2005)

Dockside Fishing Center Headboat Fleet
Virginia Beach - 3311 Shore Drive
Includes the Nancy Anne, Beverly B, First Chance and the Bay Princess. Full
day and half day trips available year round on these large climate controlled
vessels. Rods, reels, bait, ice, and fishing license included. Children
welcome. See inside front cover ad for more information.
Phone: 757.481.4545 Website: www.fishingvabeach.com


----------



## PhillyO (May 24, 2005)

I found that info here:
http://hamptonroadsfishingguide.com/2007-2008HamptonRoadsFishingGuide.pdf


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

